# Best chippy in Cardiff?



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

Right, now that the dust has settled and we can lick our war wounds, we could go a bag of chips, no?

But where from? This is an urgent and significant question demanding the best minds that the Welsh forum can bring together... In my experience, you need to define *what type* of chip it is that you like, before deciding on the appropriate chippy. So for me, they need to be well cooked, preferably golden-brown-ish, crispy/crunchy and NOT DRIPPING IN FAT!

There's a couple on chip lane (Dorothy's and Tony's?) that usually seem to come up with the goods on that score, but a few times (ime at closing time!) when they can't be arsed to cook the chips properly because of the queues, the chips come out whitish and soft. Bleurrrrrgghh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then there's the nationally renowned Albany Fish Bar, but it was quite average last night, and thus prompted me to ask this question here.

I have to say that neighbourly familiarity can allow me to state without fear of contradiciton that the chips served on Clifton St are never more than OK. 

So, your nominations for the best chippy in Cardiff?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 16, 2006)

Mc Donaghs on Albany Road ... the best ever and stacks of them , and while you wait you get Kurdish version of TOTp.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 16, 2006)

You know the bloke from Dots ( or T's ) has been done for kiddie fiddling


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Mc Donaghs on Albany Road ... the best ever and stacks of them , and while you wait you get Kurdish version of TOTp.



Which one's that, then? If a chippy on Albany Rd wins this, we can all go there after the moustache-off on 6th


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

like dot n tony's chips
one on the corner of cowbridge rd east and neville st, green frontage is good, massive portion and consistently good, funny blokes in there as well.
also the codfather halfway into canton does lovely thickish crispy style.

haven't tried many more tbh


----------



## fishtail (Apr 16, 2006)

Along with Albany Fish Bar, Devonia on Whitchurch Road has always been rated pretty highly on my personal chippyometer, however for the real deal head down to Irene's in Barry.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> like dot n tony's chips
> one on the corner of cowbridge rd east and neville st, green frontage is good, massive portion and consistently good, funny blokes in there as well.
> also the codfather halfway into canton does lovely thickish crispy style.
> 
> haven't tried many more tbh




Aye, I forgot to mention the Codfather - you got to love it for the name alone  - but I don't know the one on Neville St. Must have a look.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Aye, I forgot to mention the Codfather - you got to love it for the name alone  - but I don't know the one on Neville St. Must have a look.



do pop round for a cuppa when u go there ol chap! i'll even 'hire' you some ketchup


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> do pop round for a cuppa when u go there ol chap! i'll even 'hire' you some ketchup



I thought you were 'omeless, like?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I thought you were 'omeless, like?



not yet! soon enough tho


----------



## zog (Apr 17, 2006)

pete's plaice on the top of severn road.


----------



## zog (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone heard of "A Fish Called Rhonda". can't remember where I seen it, but the name stuck.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 17, 2006)

albany fish bar is great. still do potato fritters and burgers in batter. yum


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 17, 2006)

MMMMMmmmm potato fritters are yum.


----------



## joffle (Apr 17, 2006)

FAMILY FISH BAR! Salisbury Road in Cathays. Don't know if any of you would go round those parts if you aren't one of us students, but they are lush!

Lovely Fish and the chips are just amazing. Exactly what you need after a piss up. 

Just a word of advice, stay away from woodville fish bar, Worst.chips.ever


----------



## Brockway (Apr 17, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> FAMILY FISH BAR! Salisbury Road in Cathays. Don't know if any of you would go round those parts if you aren't one of us students, but they are lush!
> 
> Lovely Fish and the chips are just amazing. Exactly what you need after a piss up.
> 
> Just a word of advice, stay away from woodville fish bar, Worst.chips.ever



Oi student! Put yer bins out on the correct day!    

Devonia on Whitchurch Road are pretty good.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2006)

I used to live right opposite Devonia.
The fish and chips were pretty good, but what was best was that they stocked groceries, albiet with a miniscule range of about ten items.

Bog roll, ragu, Bonjella, Chocolate Biscuits, and a few cleaning chemicals was about the ling and the short of it.

Very handy for when I was busting for the toilet and out of paper. Also, if you used devonia paper to blow your nose it reeks of chips.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 17, 2006)

So that's two votes for Devonia, which I'd never heard of. Hmmm, might have to give it a try. And three votes (?) for the Albany (yep, the potato fritters - on a good day - are heaven ), as well as a couple of honourable mentions for Dot's & Tony's.

Not really clinching it here people, are we? Perhaps we need a post-moustache chip-off? 

@ joffle - "exactly what you need after a piss-up" doesn't strike me as a huge recommendation. We're _gourmands_ here, or at least KBT is  We need the sober, clear sighted judgement of unimpaired tastebuds, not the half-remembered droolings of alcoholically-poisoned tastebuds that wouldn't know the difference between a nice bag of chips and a deep-fried roadcone placed on some car's roof  Y'see, it's my theory that at closing time the chips don't get cooked enough, and thus get served all white and mushy, bleurghhh!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 17, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I used to live right opposite Devonia.
> The fish and chips were pretty good, but what was best was that they stocked groceries, albiet with a miniscule range of about ten items.
> 
> Bog roll, ragu, Bonjella, Chocolate Biscuits, and a few cleaning chemicals was about the ling and the short of it.
> ...



PMSL 

So, you made it back over the bridge? 

Christ, the image of you doubled up, sphincter tightening, while you try to pay for a packet of toilet rolls _as well as_ some biccies (just to take the bad look of it!)... doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## cymrukid (Apr 18, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> anyone heard of "A Fish Called Rhonda". can't remember where I seen it, but the name stuck.


 'Fish Called Rhondda' is in Ton Pentre in the Rhondda. I live just up the road from it.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 18, 2006)

Lucky for me, even when i'm absolutely bladdered my brain steers me *away* from caroline street...except in times of dire necessity. 

Thereby *avoiding*  a ten-fold increase in the chances of getting filled in and two hours on the shitter the next day. 

I feel sorry for the silly buggers who've bought an apartment overlooking it.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 18, 2006)

top gun in whitchurch won the echos "best chippy" award.

it's good i tell thee.


----------



## BrixiSteve (Apr 21, 2006)

Is Uncle Sams still on Albany Road? Can you still get a giant garlic mayo burger??  I used to love going there when I was a student in Cdf.


----------



## Yoj (Apr 22, 2006)

Five Star on City Road is pretty decent.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 23, 2006)

XL fish bar on Crwys Rd used to be great.


----------



## joffle (Apr 23, 2006)

i can vouch for Family fish bar when im not pissed aswell though...i think.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2006)

Any chippie on Caroline Street after 6 pints of Brains used to taste lush.

But it's gone all posh now.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 23, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> i can vouch for Family fish bar when im not pissed aswell though...i think.



Family Fish bar is great for a 'between home and town' chip stop if you're planning a night of heavy drinking and haven't had any tea.

Have they still got an Outrun arcade game in there?


----------



## Django's dad (Apr 23, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> 'Fish Called Rhondda' is in Ton Pentre in the Rhondda. I live just up the road from it.



As a Rhondda boy myself I had to giggle when I saw the name.
But the BEST-EVER Rhondda Chippy was Mrs G's by the Griffin in Pentre


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 23, 2006)

Top 10 south Wales takeaway names here

Reload


----------



## Django's dad (Apr 23, 2006)

the best Cardiff chippy used to be Pete's Plaice on Romley Cres in Canton. Not been there for a while tho.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Top 10 south Wales takeaway names here
> 
> Reload



 hehe, hardly any of em in Cardiff tho, booo



			
				that site said:
			
		

> ~ 1 ~
> A FISH CALLED RHONDDA
> Tonypandy
> Simply marvellous. My mate Barry recommends the food highly and he
> ...


----------



## fogbat (Apr 23, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Any chippie on Caroline Street after 6 pints of Brains used to taste lush.
> 
> But it's gone all posh now.




 

"Caroline Street", "posh" ? I'm not sure I can fit both concepts in my head at the same time.

I really must get back to Cardiff more often


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

I reckon Mc doners on albany Rd is vey tasty......

mmmlovely curry and chip tray...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

fogbat said:
			
		

> "Caroline Street", "posh" ? I'm not sure I can fit both concepts in my head at the same time.
> 
> I really must get back to Cardiff more often



it's got a 'brewery 1/4' next to it with all sorts of bland and flash eateries.

this is the view from caroline st





and inside





fromhere


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it's got a 'brewery 1/4' next to it with all sorts of bland and flash eateries.


The "Brewery Quarter" is so fucking bland it makes the St Davids Centre look like the Pompidou Centre


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 24, 2006)

Horrid, Horrid place.

Still love that Colins Adult Books isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Horrid, Horrid place.
> 
> Still love that Colins Adult Books isn't going anywhere.



We were just mulling over its continued presence, sitting on the uncomfortable ledge outside the B.1/4, with a bag of Tony's finest in our hands on Friday night. Llantwit claims to have known its interior in the days before it became an exclusively "adult" shop.

I, of course, am entirely unfamiliar with its interior.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> We were just mulling over its continued presence, sitting on the uncomfortable ledge outside the B.1/4, with a bag of Tony's finest in our hands on Friday night. Llantwit claims to have known its interior in the days before it became an exclusively "adult" shop.
> 
> I, of course, am entirely unfamiliar with its interior.



A classic combination of darts accesories and second hand ( yes that is second hand ) porn mags....may be dvds now


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

Also remember Non Doctor shop.... the smoothest vibrators in the world. And the most unsexy sex shop ever


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd go for Pete's Plaice in Cardiff, although the nicest chips I've had recently have been in Trecenydd Fish Bar, in Trecenydd, Caerffili.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the chips are too fat in Pete's Plaice.
So there.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Any chippie on Caroline Street after 6 pints of Brains used to taste lush.
> 
> But it's gone all posh now.



all the kebab type places are still on the other side of the road from the brewery bit though aren't they? chicken curry off the bone and chips


----------



## garethd (Apr 24, 2006)

i vote for topgun in whitchurch too. is spiro still there?


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 24, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> i vote for topgun in whitchurch too. is spiro still there?




he sure is! that guys a multi-multi-billionaire.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 25, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Aye, I forgot to mention the Codfather - you got to love it for the name alone  - but I don't know the one on Neville St. Must have a look.



Ooo i'd love a bag of chips from the Codfather right now. No decent chips downunder!


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 25, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Horrid, Horrid place.
> 
> Still love that Colins Adult Books isn't going anywhere.



My friends Dad is 'Colin', reckon i should get a discount!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> My friends Dad is 'Colin', reckon i should get a discount!


Well, if you're on your way in, do you mind if I give you a short list that you could procure at discounted prices for, ahem, _my friend _ who is doing research on the current state of adult publishing? Please


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 30, 2006)

Boofys in Barry Island The codfather of sole as it says


----------



## cymrukid (May 1, 2006)

Django's dad said:
			
		

> As a Rhondda boy myself I had to giggle when I saw the name.
> But the BEST-EVER Rhondda Chippy was Mrs G's by the Griffin in Pentre


I'll have to disagree there. I reckon best Rhondda chippy has to be Station Fish Bar, more commonly known as Steve's, in Treorchy.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

clifton street - nice people. Let me use their toilet....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2007)

*Fish bar claims chip world record*

couldn't find the *'dorothy or tony's'*   thread so gonna have to slap it here




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> A Cardiff chippy hopes to have fried its way into the Guinness records book for the world's largest bag of chips.
> 
> Staff at Dorothy's in the city centre's Caroline Street, dubbed "chip alley" by generations of city revellers, worked in relays to produce 392.5kg of chips.
> 
> The effort, equivalent to nearly 3,500 portions, which beat the previous record held by a chip shop in Hereford.


 

e2a - the bloke that owns dorothy's is called tony  


> Irishman *Tony Barcoe has run Dorothy's* for most of the past 40 years, and took the world record fry-up in his stride.
> 
> Staff started frying the chips in vegetable oil at 1030 GMT and finished five hours later.
> 
> ...


well-e-wellwell.


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Dots, best chicken curry and chips off the floor in the world


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm stuck in the lab until late - I think a quick pop to XL is in order. Nice chips - fish is pricey so I think i'll skip it.

It's not as nice as Albany Fish Bar, but thats too far from here!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2007)

Cant beat clifton st, the new old one iykwim


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 15, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'm stuck in the lab until late - I think a quick pop to XL is in order. Nice chips - fish is pricey so I think i'll skip it.
> 
> It's not as nice as Albany Fish Bar, but thats too far from here!



Albany is the best around here. McDoners is a stones throw from where I live, but I avoid it like the plague. XL is very good too. Use to go there when the AFB closed a few years back


----------



## mtbskalover (Feb 16, 2007)

i knows its not cardiff, but has anyone had chips from the caerphilly gravy hut?

the burgers are grease-tastic so was just wondering like.


----------



## brianx (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a friend of Dorothy's on this one. What's happened to Chip Alley are they not renewing the leases to make it more suitable for the sort of people who go to the "Brewery Quarter"?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 17, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I'm a friend of Dorothy's on this one.



snigger - "Friend of Dorothy's" - thats a T-shirt (or at least a badge) I reckon.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 17, 2007)

Definitely....


----------



## brianx (Feb 17, 2007)

Popped in to Dorothy's earlier and had the curry sauce and chips on the recommendation of this tread and it was lovely. The young lady working there was just as lovely.


----------



## m4rk (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there, I just visited the Albany Fish Bar for the first time on recommendation of this thread, and it was fantastic! Potato fritters only 45p each, and I also got an onion bhaji and a pineapple fritter!


----------



## llantwit (Dec 16, 2008)

The Albany's potato fritters are out of this world. Chips aren't bad either.
I think that the Splott Fish Bar on Splott Road is pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Here?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 16, 2008)

llantwit said:


> The Albany's potato fritters are out of this world.



backed.

If I'm on Albany road I'll buy one even if I'm not hungry!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi M4rk! Welcome to the boards, and cheers for resurrecting one of my old threads. That's the way to go! 



m4rk said:


> Hi there, I just visited the Albany Fish Bar for the first time on recommendation of this thread, and it was fantastic! Potato fritters only 45p each, and I also got an onion bhaji and a pineapple fritter!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2008)

m4rk said:


> Hi there, I just visited the Albany Fish Bar for the first time on recommendation of this thread, and it was fantastic! Potato fritters only 45p each, and I also got an onion bhaji and a pineapple fritter!



Thats a pretty good first post I reckon.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2008)

fishtail said:


> Along with Albany Fish Bar, Devonia on Whitchurch Road has always been rated pretty highly on my personal chippyometer, however for the real deal head down to *Irene's in Barry*.



Absolutely.

Fish and chips for me and Mrs27 comes to just under a tenner, but its the largest fish you have ever seen.

The best in cardiff imho is the one just past the Cornwall, towards the Neville, opposite the Millenium chip bar.


----------



## MrBarlow (Jan 12, 2010)

llantwit said:


> XL fish bar on Crwys Rd used to be great.



Agreed: that was one of the best although I've not been there for yonks so can't say what it's like now...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome...


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 13, 2010)

Threadomancy of the highest order 

My favourite is on Cornwall St, Strangetown.  Amazing fish and chips and lots of curries.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jan 19, 2010)

McGinlays on Clifton Street that opened last year is amaaaazin, proper old stylee, ya can even get faggots chips n peas for next to nowt. Proper.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 20, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Threadomancy of the highest order
> 
> My favourite is on Cornwall St, Strangetown.  Amazing fish and chips and lots of curries.



Never been able to return there after too much acid and problems me and the staff had with a rissole.

Albany Rd for me. Splott Rd is ok-ish


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 20, 2010)

Albany fish bar been churning out the best for yonks and its rammed in their daily!!!!!


----------



## fogbat (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll always have a soft spot for the Five Star Fish Bar in Llandaff North


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 21, 2010)

nogojones said:


> Never been able to return there after too much acid and problems me and the staff had with a rissole.
> 
> Albany Rd for me. Splott Rd is ok-ish





Class.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2012)

band named after Caroline st with chip fork branding!
http://asoundreaction.walesonline.c...paign=Feed:+ASoundReaction+(A+Sound+Reaction)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2012)

More votes for XL on Crwys Road (they have a very smart price list with the back of the Specials album on it!) and Top Gun in Whitchurch.

I'm fairly sure I was told once on here, that the Devonia place was run by some racist guy. I think the thread ended up as some bizarre fish/racism wordplay carnage 

Fish and chips in Coryton Asda is usually pretty good too, truth be told


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2012)

went in that devonia when the thread happened to check and no alledged dodgy material found on display


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2012)

afb ftw


----------

